# I want to open a horse farm



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I see you haven't gotten any responses. Perhaps you could share what your dream is and give us a better idea of what you are going to do.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Until you give us your goals I'll give you the one answer that applies for what ever kind of horse farm you want. Starts with lots and lots of money and make sure you have a good job that will continue to provide you with enough money to keep it up and running.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Your post does not say much about what kind of horse farm or your experience with horses. I will say this - HORSE FARM is not really a thing. Do you want to open a boarding facility? Breeding facility? 

Do you currently own land? Is there a need for a boarding or breeding facility in your area? As with any business do your due diligence first. Check our your local area- find businesses like the one you want to open, talk with the owners, maybe work there for awhile and then determine if you have enough equity to start this business.

Any business involving horses is back breaking labor and does not generally have a high profit margin. Check out posts on this forum. Even for those boarding one horse the additional labor and expense is generally not worth is.


----------



## showme1946 (Nov 21, 2016)

The brevity of your post doesn't really get you the best response, but because I like to talk about what my wife and I have done I'll respond anyhow.


A couple of years ago we decided we wanted some acreage in the country, about 20 acres. My wife, who had horses growing up, came up with the idea of starting a pasture-only boarding facility as a way to help pay for this dream. We found a 20 acre parcel that was the old home place of a larger farm, so we already had a couple of barns, a couple of outbuildings and a house (with a well).


We bought the place, which had been unoccupied for 15 years and unused as a farm for longer than that, and began work. We had to clear the pastures of trash trees (honey locust, osage orange), pull out all of the old fencing, install new fences (HorseGuard, greatest product I've ever used), build a dry lot. Now we have 2 horses of our own and 4 boarders. It is a lot of work, but we love our boarders, and it is very good for my mental outlook to be busy, and this place keeps me busy.


We've done this on a shoestring, but that still means doing something like this takes some money. Our tractor is 30 years old, we don't have a truck newer than 2007, my tools are either auction finds or Harbor Freight. But the fencing is top quality - I supplied the labor, and the horses are happy and healthy. So it can be done. I don't know if horse boarding is what you mean by a horse farm, but if it is I say go for it. Just be picky about the place you buy.


----------

